# Chef internship/job opportunity in Sihanoukville, Cambodia



## barfromhome

Hello Chefs!

My name is Adam Gray and I am a owner/operator of a restaurant in the coastal town of Sihanoukville, Cambodia. My reasoning for starting a thread is that I am looking to hire an ambitious (preferably young) chef that would be interested in coming out and joining the "Bar From Home" crew! I am originally from England but grew up in America. My restaurant has been open for 1 year, I am currently in London at the minute (avoiding the rainy season months) but will be heading back shortly. The pay isnt great due to the standard of living costs but it will be one hell of an opportunity that you wouldnt want to miss out on.

At my restaurant we serve American Style food whcih includes appetizers such as, potato skins, chicken bites, quesadilla rollers, and some other goodies. Oue entrees our American style Burritos and Baguettes so either a tortilla or in a baguette style filled with such menu items as Buffalo Chicken, Philly cheese Steak, Cheeseburger, Honey Mustard Chicken, Chicken Club. Veggie Chik Pea and many many more. We also pride ourselves in the fact that we make all of our sauces fresh and in house. You can check out my restaurant on facebook just search Bar From Home Sihanoukville Cambodia

I will be returning back to Cambodia next week. And I will be looking for a chef as soon as possible. The only thing you would have to do yourself is pay for your flight out there. Www.momondo.com is the best website that I have found for cheap flights. One way tickets are approximately 700 to 900 USD. Getting a working visa is a very simple process, no paperwork necessary, only your passport. I will also supply and pay for an apartment in town.

If you are serious about the this position plesse email me at [email protected] and please attatch a photo of yourself your cv (resume) and a brief description about yourself. And I will reply with more information or any questions you would like answered. From there we could set up a skype interview.

This is a very real opportunity and will be a great adventure and a good learning experience for a young and up coming Chef. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Adam Gray
Owner
Bar From Home


----------



## umbra

Hi! Will you pay to your future chef? 

Just kidding. I've been there for 6 month as a chef.

Good luck.


----------

